# You know a linkspammer by his skin



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Out of sheer coincidence, I noticed the "Welcome to our newest member" line at the bottom.

The new member is mr payday review.

Dollars to donuts, he tries link spamming before I'm done with this post.

If only they were all that easy to spot.

--Carlos V.


----------

